# Help! Goldfish changing colors!!!???



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

My little fantail goldfish Clementine's face is turning black!!!! ahhhh what is the matter with her! she is growing is this normal???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What size/age is she? Goldfish do change colors between their young stage and adult age and throuout their life to some degree. 

BUT, There is a disease called black spot or smudge.
There can also be black spots caused by scabbing of a injury or encounter with a snail.


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

she is about 1.5 inches from mouth to tail and i have had her about 2 weeks she lives with 2 other baby fantails and all of them are acting and eating fine.
would you like a pic of her? i dont know if my camera is detailed enough to see the black on the side of her face but maybe a pic will show you haw big she is.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

She could have ammonia burn, when that heals it turns the fish black where it is healing. Mostly black goes away not comes unless its a Calico. Just keep an eye on it and make sure they are all eating and swimming around normaly.


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

she did come form a calico tank. and one of the other babies is a calico


----------

